# Lactic buildup in feet



## felimen (Jun 24, 2010)

Hey friends , I know their can be many issues on why I am getting strong lactic acid burn in my feet . My shoes fit fine , I don't strap them to tight , what else would cause this ? 


Caaannn Uuuu Diigg It ?


----------



## Gasp4Air (Jun 5, 2009)

I think what you're feeling in your feet must be something other than lactic acid build, which occurs in muscles. Your feet (and hands) are almost all tendons and ligaments. Maybe skin irritation? Tendonitis? What sorrrrt of paaaaiiiin/diiscooomfort iiiis iiit?


----------



## Tama68 (Jan 5, 2014)

agree /c Gasp4Air. usually going to feel lactic acid burn in those bigger muscles ie thighs and calves. I'd consider some of the 'itis's' : tendonitis, plantar fasciitis, maybe heel spurs. Any circulation issues that you know of?


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Hot spots, get some Superfeet insoles.


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

Do your feet look like this?









You need to relax your grip a little. Maybe get some 510 shoes and some nice platforms.

Sorry. :lol:

-F


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

Cramps from dehydration, perhaps?


----------



## felimen (Jun 24, 2010)

No this is lactic , it's on the mid outside of the foot ! It's not irritation , my feet don't hinge in the middle , lol , they do have hair on the toes and top , but I don't think thTs the problem ! That **** burns , then wen I stop and rest a sec it goes away ! Maybe I need some new kicks , like those yellow crossmax , then I can ride like Jerome ! 


Caaannn Uuuu Diigg It ?


----------



## felimen (Jun 24, 2010)

Fleas said:


> Do your feet look like this?
> 
> View attachment 875718
> 
> ...


This **** is funny as hell , I'm still laughing ! Lol

Caaannn Uuuu Diigg It ?


----------



## Oldfatbaldguy (Nov 4, 2010)

Im with the "itis" folks. I have a pair of dress shoes that are extremely comfy to wear when I'm doing nothing, but my feet will hurt if I have to walk very far or stand in one place very long in them. They're fine for all day non-repetitive-motion activity. 

See a podiatrist if you cant get relief from better-fitting shoes.


----------



## Kronk (Jan 4, 2004)

I think your foot would cramp if there was enough in the muscle that is there to have been worked hard enough to reach that threshold. Doubt pedaling a bike would do it, but I am not a doctor.
More likely shoe fit, maybe a lower back issue.


----------



## felimen (Jun 24, 2010)

Nope it's lactic , fellows I'm in compleat tune with my body , I have had planters before , I know cramps , it's lactic build up in the outer side of my feet or mostly lft foot . If it's shoe fit what's missing , I would of sworn that somebody has had this before , but then again I'm a lil out of the norm . I have a third nipple ! Lol , maybe the middle strap is to tight , but I dosent feel like it .




Caaannn Uuuu Diigg It ?


----------



## felimen (Jun 24, 2010)

Gasp4Air said:


> I think what you're feeling in your feet must be something other than lactic acid build, which occurs in muscles. Your feet (and hands) are almost all tendons and ligaments. Maybe skin irritation? Tendonitis? What sorrrrt of paaaaiiiin/diiscooomfort iiiis iiit?


Guys , you never had lactic buildup in your hands ? I have . The pain is a build up burning pain , then it will dissipate when the stress stops . It's not achy , not irritation , as if something is rubbing it raw . It's internal burn . It's gone now . I can walk fine with know pain . If it was any tendinitis , it would still hurt now ! It's mostly when I'm pedaling , up , down , flat , it dosent matter ! Weird yeah ?

Caaannn Uuuu Diigg It ?


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

felimen said:


> Guys , you never had lactic buildup in your hands ? I have . The pain is a build up burning pain , then it will dissipate when the stress stops . It's not achy , not irritation , as if something is rubbing it raw . It's internal burn . It's gone now . I can walk fine with know pain . If it was any tendinitis , it would still hurt now ! It's mostly when I'm pedaling , up , down , flat , it dosent matter ! Weird yeah ?
> 
> Caaannn Uuuu Diigg It ?


Maybe this will be more helpful:

Are you somehow twisting or rolling your foot when you pedal?

I ran into this briefly when I nearly sprained my ankle. My ankle joint was sort of unstable, but I was riding lightly anyway. When I was able to push it harder I began rolling my foot to the outside and I did build up some stress on the outside of my foot until all the muscles got their strength back.

If it's nothing like that, try changing shoes just for the heck of it.

-F


----------



## felimen (Jun 24, 2010)

Fleas said:


> Maybe this will be more helpful:
> 
> Are you somehow twisting or rolling your foot when you pedal?
> 
> ...


It almost seems like that is what's happening to cause the pain . Thing is , as I remember , it was happening even when the shoes were new and on my clip in five tens also . Maybe I throw in one of my orthos .

Caaannn Uuuu Diigg It ?


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

I know LA can build up in your hanglow but definitely not the feets.


----------



## felimen (Jun 24, 2010)

Crankout said:


> I know LA can build up in your hanglow but definitely not the feets.


How can you say that , when I am telling you that I'm getting lactic in my feet ? I know what lactic acid is and how it feels . Do you have any idea what else it could be ?

Caaannn Uuuu Diigg It ?


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

felimen said:


> How can you say that , when I am telling you that I'm getting lactic in my feet ? I know what lactic acid is and how it feels . Do you have any idea what else it could be ?
> 
> Caaannn Uuuu Diigg It ?


You know what it is, you posted that you did several times. Raise your Lactic Acid threshold.


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

felimen said:


> How can you say that , when I am telling you that I'm getting lactic in my feet ? I know what lactic acid is and how it feels . Do you have any idea what else it could be ?
> 
> Caaannn Uuuu Diigg It ?


Since you insist, read this and begin these steps this evening pronto. Failure to do so will further decrease your reputation.

Muscular Pain From Lactic Acid When Exercising | LIVESTRONG.COM


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

you can get this from undiagnosed diabetes (blood sugar too high, high ketones)

so, if you don't know your HbA1c, get that checked.


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

felimen said:


> Caaannn Uuuu Diigg It ?


The man responsible for this line passed away not long ago. Remember... The Warriors!


----------



## Kronk (Jan 4, 2004)

felimen said:


> Guys , you never had lactic buildup in your hands ? I have . The pain is a build up burning pain , then it will dissipate when the stress stops . It's not achy , not irritation , as if something is rubbing it raw . It's internal burn . It's gone now . I can walk fine with know pain . If it was any tendinitis , it would still hurt now ! It's mostly when I'm pedaling , up , down , flat , it dosent matter ! Weird yeah ?


Sounds like an issue I have if I get the wrong shoes. I need a straight last shoe, some curved last shoes cause a similar problem for me, and not all of the time. Usually when driving, but not sitting in a chair. Usually stops if I stand just right or take off my shoes, takes a bit longer to go away from waling around. Oddly, I would get it from the swim fins when I was scuba diving.
Deep burn in the meaty part of the foot from the center out and up the outside a touch, but not a sensation on the skin, is how I would describe mine. is that similar to yours?

Also, feet are good at taking a repetitive load over time. It is part of walking. Maybe some foot specific exercises could help. be sure to use a plan that addresses stretching more than just the foot and ankle, but all the way through your hips.


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

felimen said:


> How can you say that , when I am telling you that I'm getting lactic in my feet ? I know what lactic acid is and how it feels . Do you have any idea what else it could be ?
> 
> Caaannn Uuuu Diigg It ?


Muscles of the little toe: Stretching laterally from the calcaneus to the proximal phalanx of the fifth digit, abductor digiti minimi form the lateral margin of the foot and is the largest of the muscles of the fifth digit. Arising from the base of the fifth metatarsal, flexor digiti minimi is inserted together with abductor on the first phalanx. Often absent, opponens digiti minimi originates near the cuboid bone and is inserted on the fifth metatarsal bone. These three muscles act to support the arch of the foot and to plantar flex the fifth digit. [12]

You are not getting a lactic acid buildup in these muscles.....

You are likely gripping the shoe and pedal with you toes causing a cramp.


----------



## Tone's (Nov 12, 2011)

Do you think you could have trench foot or frost bite ?


----------



## mbmb65 (Jan 13, 2004)

Tone's said:


> Do you think you could have trench foot or frost bite ?


Dude, he has LACTIC BUILDUP!!! There are no other possibilities. Period.


----------



## triphop (Jul 27, 2004)

Gout? 
You might want a doctor to look into that


----------



## Tama68 (Jan 5, 2014)

gout isn't that transient. more likely neuritis of some variety. Trying to diagnose over the interwebs is tricky.


----------



## Tone's (Nov 12, 2011)

What about ingrown toenails, have you looked into that ?


----------



## Tone's (Nov 12, 2011)

mbmb65 said:


> Dude, he has LACTIC BUILDUP!!! There are no other possibilities. Period.


How do you know there are no other possibilities? the worlds full of possibilities, i like to cover all bases..

could it be low arches on the feet aka flat feet.


----------



## ThaiMTB (Jun 25, 2013)

I think I get this sometimes too. I can't describe it in any other way than lactic burn. At least if feels the same. I used to get it when skiing with bad boots before and now, years later I sometimes get it when riding my mountain bike. I haven't thought much about it as it goes away as soon as my feet get a short break.

My shoes are not very good so I think this might be part of the issue. The small muscles in my feet are in a weird new position (I have been riding just under a year) and they just get tired. I only get it on tracks that require more standing on pedals, like standing in an attack position

Like I said, it doesn't bother me much, only happens sometimes and I've only thought it as my feet not being used to the new exercise. If I'd try to cure it I would probably try new shoes as new boots helped with skiing.


----------



## Tone's (Nov 12, 2011)

Maybe its the early signs of Parkinsons ?


----------



## rockerc (Nov 22, 2010)

I am pretty sure from utilising my early internet diagnostic skills that this can be 100% ascribed to rampant leprosy. I would not be unduly worried however, seeing as how in not too long a time your feet will drop off anyway, hopefully not while riding. I would stick with clipless pedals tho, because you wouldn't want to lose them on a ride if they did detach themselves unexpectedly.


----------



## mbmb65 (Jan 13, 2004)

More than likely, it's an unchecked case of the bubonic plague.


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

Back in the 80's, I recall a few friends with burning feet who were diagnosed with various maladies, including the HIVV, the AIDS and/or the drip. Our OP needs to rule out gout and STD's and pronto.


----------



## jjaguar (Oct 6, 2011)

Slow down, you're going to give yourself skin failure! Now, the symptoms you describe point to "bonus eruptus". It’s a terrible disorder where the skeleton tries to leap out the mouth and escape the body.


----------



## Burt4x4 (Feb 21, 2013)

Lose the cliped-in pedals..toss the bowling shoes...get pinned flats and 5.10s...problem solved...


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

ThaiMTB said:


> I think I get this sometimes too. I can't describe it in any other way than lactic burn. At least if feels the same. I used to get it when skiing with bad boots before and now, years later I sometimes get it when riding my mountain bike.


Yup skiers get this to...If you are skiing in light XC equipment down a hill you have to cleanch your toes to help maintain control....

If you are skiing in stiff downhill boots if you clench you toes you will just get the burn...trick here is to relax the toes (or wiggle them), and let the ankles, shins and boots do the control...

Either way same concept.

Answer relex the toes quite clenching.

A really well balanced XC skier doesn't need to clench.


----------



## Tone's (Nov 12, 2011)

I think we can safely say that with the OPs absence from this thread that he has been struck down with the deadly Ebola virus, i didnt want to bring it up earlier to alarm him, but im wishing i had of now.


----------



## felimen (Jun 24, 2010)

I'm back and cured , it was the center strap , it's to tight caused by the gyno in my third nipple ! I love you guys , at least one or two of you believed me ! Lol , 

Jeffscott I'll give you my insurance info , thx 

Tone's , I think I have trench crotch , should I wash my chammies ? I can get a few more rides I think !

Mbmb65 , thx , it's lactic  

Trip hop , what does my bathroom have to do with my feet ?

ThaiMtb I feel ya bro !

Jaguar , I had a bonus eruptus last night , by myself .

Burt 4x4 , I have 510's but they clip in  


Caaannn Uuuu Diigg It ?


----------



## Burt4x4 (Feb 21, 2013)

LOL..OK you may pass..enter at your own risk! LOL
ROde the river today...F'n Mosquitos are out early this [email protected]!


----------



## felimen (Jun 24, 2010)

I got oak , and it's not crabs , guys ! Lol it that time of the year  


Caaannn Uuuu Diigg It ?


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

WAIT A MINUTE! You insisted it was lactic acid build up, and how! What gives??


----------



## felimen (Jun 24, 2010)

So your starting to believe me ! Thx , 


Caaannn Uuuu Diigg It ?


----------

